# light trt dose no pct



## at15 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have been on 100 mg test e per week for about 12 weeks, looking to come off with no pct. I am not concerned about having a bad recovery, but I do not want any gyno risk. Should I have any concern for gyno or am i fine? I thought test levels correlated with estrogen levels, meaning my estrogen should be low as well?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 26, 2015)

You what? Why?


----------



## thqmas (Oct 26, 2015)

What? Is my English that bad? I didn't understand a word.


----------



## snake (Oct 26, 2015)

I guess you could not do a PCT and not have much to worry about with gyno but, hum...why would you want to do that? I'm not sure if  I answered your question.


----------



## DF (Oct 26, 2015)

No,  low test levels do not = low estrogen levels.  The only way to know is through blood work.  Typically you wouldn't have to worry about gyno with only taking 100mg/week.


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 26, 2015)

If you have a high body fat % you very well could have high estrogen on 100mg of test per week.  Have you checked your estradiol yet?  Remeber, since you are using exogenous Test now, your HPTA feedback loop is not working.

Why do you seem to think that running PCT would possibly cause gyno?  If anything it should help protect you against gyno since you would be running Nolva + Clomid.

Why did you choose to shut down your HPTA for a TRT dose of Test?


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 26, 2015)

Why?
Are you trying to shut yourself down for a reason?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't worry about the gyno that ship has sailed. Get clomid & nolva for a proper pct!


----------



## at15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok ill get some blood work to check e2 before i come off and the weeks after. I guess could pop a 1/4 pill of aromasin occasionally. Nips have not shown any symptoms though so i assumed e2 was g2g.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2015)

at15 said:


> Ok ill get some blood work to check e2 before i come off and the weeks after. I guess could pop a 1/4 pill of aromasin occasionally. Nips have not shown any symptoms though so i assumed e2 was g2g.



Sir, forget about the bloodwork and the aromasin for now that part of the game is over. Do a proper pct with clomid & nolva then get your bloodwork.


----------



## Magical (Oct 26, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Do a proper pct with clomid & nolva



I agree. Do a proper PCT to kickstart your hormone production


----------



## at15 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm not a cycle guy. I just wanted to know if I needed to think about gyno. I figured on a low dose I was ok.


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 27, 2015)

So, you get a good answer that you don't like so you don't listen to the answer?  Then why ask?


----------

